

Show HN: A large-format, easy to navigate NYTimes RSS reader for iPad - cloudwalking
https://github.com/cloudwalking/ZimZam

======
icco
very cool. It'd be even cooler if you had a settings page to select which
NYTimes feeds you wanted.

